# Comcast users: are you charged the "HD Technology fee"



## lmacmil (Oct 26, 2015)

I just received my first Comcast bill since I got my Tivo. The DVR rental is gone (obviously), the cable card charge is 0.0 but I still have the HD Technology fee. The bill also shows a "broadcast TV fee" of $3.50 and a "regional sports fee" of $1.00. I thought I had read that some subscribers don't pay the HD fee. Just wondering if Comcast billing practices vary by region. I believe I am in the Chicago region (about 90 miles east.)


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I used to but not anymore. It should be a bump fee to get their HD receiver and should not be a fee on a Tivo receiver.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I don't get charged the HD Technology Fee. I do get hit with the Broadcast TV Fee and the Sports Fee, and get a credit of $2.50 for Customer Owned Equipment.

Some Comcast CSRs will tell you that if they remove the HD Technology Fee, you will stop receiving HD channels. That's clearly not the case.


----------



## lmacmil (Oct 26, 2015)

generaltso said:


> I don't get charged the HD Technology Fee. I do get hit with the Broadcast TV Fee and the Sports Fee, and get a credit of $2.50 for Customer Owned Equipment.
> 
> Some Comcast CSRs will tell you that if they remove the HD Technology Fee, you will stop receiving HD channels. That's clearly not the case.


Come January, I am going to drop cable and see if I can get along with OTA channels only. I receive the 4 majors plus PBS and CW, which currently account for probably 80% of my TV watching (not including Netflix and Amazon Prime.) I will inquire about that HD Tech fee if I ever go back to cable.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I just checked my recent bill and I am NOT being charged the HD Technology Fee.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I was charged it for having a TV box. Apparently they give you one free box, but the box plus CableCARD is considered two boxes to them. So I was charged $9.95 for an HD technology fee then given credit for owning my own equipment.

I returned the cable box and the charge disappeared.

The whole charge sounded very shady to me, but it went away finally after returning their cable box. Not sure if you have one of their boxes, but if you do and you don't use it, I would suggest returning it to get rid of the fee.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

geekmedic said:


> I was charged it for having a TV box. Apparently they give you one free box, but the box plus CableCARD is considered two boxes to them. So I was charged $9.95 for an HD technology fee then given credit for owning my own equipment.
> 
> I returned the cable box and the charge disappeared.
> 
> The whole charge sounded very shady to me, but it went away finally after returning their cable box. Not sure if you have one of their boxes, but if you do and you don't use it, I would suggest returning it to get rid of the fee.


That sounds more like the "Additional Outlet" line item, typically $9.95, rather than what shows as "HD Technology Fee," which is usually $10/mo.

You'll get hit w/ the A/O fee if you accept a set-top box from Comcast, in addition to grabbing your CableCARD, as the CableCARD is assumed to be going into another set-top box. 2 boxes, 2 outlets.

I see the HD Tech Fee on my bill, but I believe it's $0 for the duration of our 2-year agreement -- so I like to follow these threads to see what the consensus is, to know what my options are when our agreement period comes to an end.


----------



## crxrocks (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm being charged this fee. Added bonus this month is that it went up! Apparently the costs of providing HD TV has increased. Good thing I don't have a landline phone anymore because I'm sure they'd still charge extra for a tone phone, right?


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

Cox recently started charging a "Broadcast Surcharge" Fee of $3.00.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I am, but it's part of the bundle. All of my Comcast service is one packaged bundle--premium channels, internet, etc. It says DVR Converter, but there isn't such a creature. When I asked a while back about only paying for what I use (for example, voice is part of this, and I don't use it), the answer was the bundle is the cheapest way to go. Random checking on my part shows it is about the same price.


----------



## lmacmil (Oct 26, 2015)

geekmedic said:


> I was charged it for having a TV box. Apparently they give you one free box, but the box plus CableCARD is considered two boxes to them. So I was charged $9.95 for an HD technology fee then given credit for owning my own equipment.


When I had a Comcast DVR, I was charged $10 for the DVR rental. The HD Technology fee didn't appear because I had a triple play bundle. When I returned the DVR and dropped Voice, my bundle went away and the HD fee showed up. Nothing is free from Comcast.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lmacmil said:


> When I had a Comcast DVR, I was charged $10 for the DVR rental. The HD Technology fee didn't appear because I had a triple play bundle. When I returned the DVR and dropped Voice, my bundle went away and the HD fee showed up. Nothing is free from Comcast.


The Comcast/Xfinity X1 DVR rate is $20/month, so they only charge you the additional $10/month since a $10/month basic digital set-top is included in the service. If you were to get a 2nd X1 DVR, you'd get hit with the whole $20/month as a line item.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

Comcast recently dropped the HD technology fee on my bill but added the additional outlet fee at the same time.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

I've paid that fee for years, as well as an "additional outlet fee". I've inquired about it on several occasions, but they claim it's required to get more than the basic HD channels.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Here in S Fla they do charge it. If you have a package, it just shows up in the description of the package (usually Triple play customers, as my friend has X1). I have been on a promo for a year. Something happened and I complained and they offered it free to me, so it shows up as a line item and then a credit for it. Every little bit helps.

In the past they have said that this is required to get HD channels, down here at least. Maybe it is true. The CSR can disconnect anything from their seat, like a channel lineup or an internet tier change or the whole card I guess.

Some charges may be regional or maybe it goes by which company they used to be. No $3 broadcasting fees down here...yet. I get the $2.50 credit for the cable card as a replacement for the free box too. My friend has X1  and he also has an extra DVR and it is $20 as posted. That is nuts! The only reason he has it is because his wife needs to pause and rewind in the bedroom and the non-dvr box cannot do that . Comcast is really cheap with Box promos...

*A NICE POST, NO RANT...*


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

samccfl99 said:


> My friend has X1... and he also has an extra DVR and it is $20 as posted. That is nuts! *The only reason he has it is because his wife needs to pause and rewind in the bedroom and the non-dvr box cannot do that*


Hmmm... You should have (or help) your friend research Comcast's latest "companion" boxes for the X1 DVR. They're supposed to be able to play/pause/etc. live TV, at least within the buffer window. (I know earlier generations could not.)

See: http://www.multichannel.com/news/technology/comcast-brings-live-tv-buffering-all-ip-xi3-box/387858


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Comcast also charged me an additional outlet fee for the second CableCARD _in the same TiVo,_ besides $7 for the card instead of $2.

When I complained that I was being charged as much as if I was renting TWO HD STBs for one TV the CSR, said, snarkily, "THAT'S RIGHT!" 'cause y'know youse TiVo users are the same as teefs.

I happily cancelled Comcast.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MikeAndrews said:


> Comcast also charged me an additional outlet fee for the second CableCARD _in the same TiVo,_ besides $7 for the card instead of $2.
> 
> When I complained that I was being charged as much as if I was renting TWO HD STBs for one TV the CSR, said, snarkily, "THAT'S RIGHT!" 'cause y'know youse TiVo users are the same as teefs.
> 
> I happily cancelled Comcast.


2nd card in same TiVo used to be an add'l $1.50, I believe, though I can't find the reference on Comcast's site, anymore. (link)


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> 2nd card in same TiVo used to be an add'l $1.50, I believe, though I can't find the reference on Comcast's site, anymore. (link)


Correct. It's for the second in the same device. Where it would get a bit questionable would be an HTPC with multiple HDHR Primes feeding it. I would argue it's still a single device, and Comcast probably wouldn't know the difference or care.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't pay it and get all the HD channels.


----------



## cthomp21 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm about 35 miles southwest of Chicago. I have a roamio with a single cablecard (and a bunch of minis). I do not pay an HD technology fee. I get a $2.50/month credit for "customer owned equipment". I do pay a broadcast tv fee of $3.50 and a regional sports fee of a buck or two.

Yes, I do receive all of my package channels in HD even though I don't pay the fee.


----------



## lmacmil (Oct 26, 2015)

cthomp21 said:


> I'm about 35 miles southwest of Chicago. I have a roamio with a single cablecard (and a bunch of minis). I do not pay an HD technology fee. I get a $2.50/month credit for "customer owned equipment". I do pay a broadcast tv fee of $3.50 and a regional sports fee of a buck or two.
> 
> Yes, I do receive all of my package channels in HD even though I don't pay the fee.


Good to know. We are probably in the same Comcast region. I'll file this away for future reference.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I sure am being charged for the HD Technology Fee ($9.95) on the Comcast of Garden State, NJ system (08054). Should I call and get this removed? I'm only using 1 Tivo Premiere.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

schatham said:


> I don't pay it and get all the HD channels.


It depends on the market. Some charge it as an equipment fee, other as programming.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

No HD tech fee here in the ATL with cards only, but we do have to pay the ripoff A/O fee for extra cards (net of $7.45 a month after $2.50 credit).

Not an issue for me now with 6-tuner Roamios and Minis however, one card is fine (at no extra charge) and gets the $2.50 credit.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

No HD technology fee here in VA with only 2 S3 OLEDs (and we don't subscribe to a package that includes it). I'm getting charged $1.00 for each of the extra CableCards (3 as 1 is included).

Scott


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

timstack8969 said:


> I sure am being charged for the HD Technology Fee ($9.95) on the Comcast of Garden State, NJ system (08054). Should I call and get this removed? I'm only using 1 Tivo Premiere.


What have you got to lose? If your HD channels stop working, you can have them add back the fee.

I've never had the HD Technology Fee and HD channels have always worked on my Premiere.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> No HD tech fee here in the ATL with cards only, but we do have to pay the ripoff A/O fee for extra cards (net of $7.45 a month after $2.50 credit).
> 
> Not an issue for me now with 6-tuner Roamios and Minis however, one card is fine (at no extra charge) and gets the $2.50 credit.


That's true of all markets. That's their route around the law about not charging you for a box if you have your own equipment. Basically, they're cool with you using TiVos, as long as you pay up.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

No A/O fees in the SF market. HD Tech fee of $10 if you have one of their DVRs otherwise there's no fee, just the CableCARD costs of $1.50 per card with the first one "free". There's also the $2.50 per month credit for customer owned equipment.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

lmacmil said:


> Come January, I am going to drop cable and see if I can get along with OTA channels only. I receive the 4 majors plus PBS and CW, which currently account for probably 80% of my TV watching (not including Netflix and Amazon Prime.) I will inquire about that HD Tech fee if I ever go back to cable.


A couple of years ago I pulled the cable cards and packed up the tuning adapters returning them to TWC. I made sure before hand I had everything I working for an outside antenna on my balcony. I get about 96+ broadcast channels. I only have about 32 of them on my channel list. I found in north Texas that the ABC affiliate and a few minor channels are actually broadcast on the high VHF band.

Essentially for what I was paying for two months cable I get a host of endless free OTA content. Paying for itself in two months ain't bad.

I'll go back to cable tv when they get real about rates.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

keenanSR said:


> No A/O fees in the SF market. HD Tech fee of $10 if you have one of their DVRs otherwise there's no fee, just the CableCARD costs of $1.50 per card with the first one "free". There's also the $2.50 per month credit for customer owned equipment.


I stand corrected. You guys are lucky in that regard. So is it $4/mo-$2.50/mo, or do they only apply the credit to the first one and then charge $1.50/mo for each additional?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Bigg said:


> I stand corrected. You guys are lucky in that regard. So is it $4/mo-$2.50/mo, or do they only apply the credit to the first one and then charge $1.50/mo for each additional?


No A/O charge here with 2 S3 OLED so $3.00 for the 3 additional CableCards (first one free) minus a single $2.50 credit.

Scott


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Bigg said:


> I stand corrected. You guys are lucky in that regard. So is it $4/mo-$2.50/mo, or do they only apply the credit to the first one and then charge $1.50/mo for each additional?


I just noticed they're charging me for all 3 cards(I thought the first one was free, I'll have to check with them on that). So $4.50($1.50 per) for the 3 cards and a $2.50 credit for a net cost to me of $2.00 total for the 3 cards. It might even be only $0.50 after I check why they're charging for that first card.

It's been a long time since I've only had one card so I'm not sure how it broke down then, in fact, I think it was likely before the $2.50 credit was implemented but my guess is with just the one card Comcast ends up paying you to have it after the credit is applied.


----------



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

I was being charged the $10 HD Technology fee in NM. They also charge a broadcast TV fee of $3.75, charge $1.50 for each cable card (the first one isn't free for some reason) but do a credit of $2.50 for customer owned equipment. There are no additional outlet fees.


----------



## clordatl (Sep 1, 2013)

I have used Comcast in both Virginia and Tennessee. On my Roamio, I get all my HD channels but have never paid the HD technology fee in either state.

When I moved from TN to VA, Comcast made me wait a week to get a CableCard (claimed they were out of stock lol) but offered me a STB for free in the meantime. That box told me that all the HD channels, even the broadcast networks, were unauthorized. Once they gave me my new CableCard, all the HD channels were authorized and showed up on my Roamio.

Take it with a giant grain of salt, but the tech told me that their systems don't let them block HD channels on a CableCard and that's why I don't have to pay the fee. No idea if that's true or not, but I'm happy to not have that fee on my bill every month. Between the lack of the HD fee and using Minis to save on additional outlet fees, it's wonderful how much money I save on my Comcast bill every month thanks to TiVo.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> No A/O charge here with 2 S3 OLED so $3.00 for the 3 additional CableCards (first one free) minus a single $2.50 credit.
> 
> Scott


And once again we see that even though Comcast's A/O fee is supposed to be nationwide, everything with them is local.

And I have a letter in response to an FCC complaint I filed about this a couple of years ago when they started charging A/O here but not in other areas, where the responding Comcast rep acknowledged to the FCC and myself that they knew it was an issue but were working to fix it (with new FCC card rules in 2011 rental fees must be uniform per http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/CFR-2011-title47-vol4/pdf/CFR-2011-title47-vol4-sec76-1205.pdf).

Yeah, um, sure. It'll get fixed one day.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> And once again we see that even though Comcast's A/O fee is supposed to be nationwide, everything with them is local.
> 
> Yeah, um, sure. It'll get fixed one day.


Shhhh.... 

Does it count that they are both on the same outlet and connected to the same TV? 

Scott


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I think triple play from Comcast changes things (at least in Hartford CT) as I did not take the "free Comcast DVR" instead I got a free Cable card and a $2.5/month credit. My extra Cable Cards are only $1/month, but I now have the $3.50/month broadcast fee that started a few months ago. I pay no HD fee.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

Comcast charges me nothing for the first Cablecard, $7.45 "Additional Digital" fee and then a $2.50 credit for customer owned equipment. I'm in the Cromwell CT area.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

wscottcross said:


> Comcast charges me nothing for the first Cablecard, $7.45 "Additional Digital" fee and then a $2.50 credit for customer owned equipment. I'm in the Cromwell CT area.


Do you have triple play with Comcast ?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

wscottcross said:


> Comcast charges me nothing for the first Cablecard, $7.45 "Additional Digital" fee and then a $2.50 credit for customer owned equipment. I'm in the Cromwell CT area.


I'm not sure if you're being overcharged or undercharged, relative to the published rates.

How many TiVo DVRs and Comcast set-tops do you have (excluding Minis)? And how many CableCARDs do you have, total and by DVR?

(If you care; no worries...)


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

zalusky said:


> I used to but not anymore. It should be a bump fee to get their HD receiver and should not be a fee on a Tivo receiver.


I have asked customer several times what exactly the HD technology fee was for. The last time I talked to them, the rep said it was for equipment and not for programming.

I finally got them to take it off my bill by saying that the only piece of Comcast equipment I had was a Cablecard.

They should be sending me a courtesy credit for a couple of month's worth of fees, but I'm not holding my breath.

Edited to add: I only have TV from Comcast. No internet, no phone.


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

This thread inspired me to take a run at Comcast. They removed my $9.95 HD technology fee and reduced the charges for my extra two cable cards (I have three Tivos) from $9.95 to $1.50 each.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Because of threads like this, I was very paranoid when I returned my X1 DVR for a cablecard...

I went to a retail Comcast store and interrogated the customer service agent about what fees would/wouldn't apply... She very courteously told me that the billing was "automatic" and that it would take care of itself...

I was highly doubtful, but figured I would accept that answer and fix anything out of whack over the phone with a Comcast CSR...

Well... Turns out she was right...

I was not billed for the cablecard at all (because the first one is "free")...and the X1 DVR fee and HD technology fees were both eliminated... I also got the $2.50 credit for "customer owned equipment".

Weird... I anticipated having to have a long and drawn out conversation with a CSR to get me to this point...but as the woman told me...it all took care of itself...


----------



## Paul_N (Nov 19, 2015)

Just got my first full bill this week after turning in my boxes and switching to Tivo a couple months ago. No HD Tech fee on my bill and I am getting a $2.50 a month credit. I do have the broadcast and sports fees but those have been going on in my market for a while. 

Like MikeekiM I was expecting to have a bad experience returning my boxes and getting a CableCard but it went surprisingly well. I went to a customer service office and the person there was able to take care of everything and even got me a new one year promo (I was also adding internet). Pairing the card also went smoother than I was expecting. I even had the CSR print me a screenshot of the changes I was making in case there was an issue with my bill but looks like everything worked.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Any of you on Comcast paying the the HD fee needs to call and cancel it. Just tell them to cancel the HD fee, don't mention that you want HD to work on your Tivo. If they say you will lose HD tell them that's ok. The Tivo will still get all the HD channels.

I never even had HD on my account. When I switched to a Roamio from S-2 all the HD channels worked. My account did not change except for the equipment discount.


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

Comcast is so wonky. I'm in year 2 of some double play promotion ($99.99 first year, $119.99 2nd year). No HD fee for me either. I actually have two cableCARDs and but only show one $2.50 credit for customer-owned equipment. I think there was a few months when I had to legitimately pay the additional outlet fee but that disappeared awhile ago and I have no clue why.

Earlier this month, my personally owned cable modem stopped working (ZyXEL modem, looks like killed by Comcast firmware update) so I bought a SB6141 from Costco. Now this month's bill suddenly shows a $10 data modem rental charge that I just called in to get removed. Obviously customer service couldn't give me any good reason why the charge appeared and said something to the effect of trusting me that I returned the equipment. Anyways, they're random and anything can happen so watch your bills.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

schatham said:


> Any of you on Comcast paying the the HD fee needs to call and cancel it. Just tell them to cancel the HD fee, don't mention that you want HD to work on your Tivo. If they say you will lose HD tell them that's ok. The Tivo will still get all the HD channels.


Great idea, but absolutely not true in all Comcast areas. It is well worth trying though just to find out.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

waterchange said:


> Comcast is so wonky. I'm in year 2 of some double play promotion ($99.99 first year, $119.99 2nd year). No HD fee for me either. I actually have two cableCARDs and but only show one $2.50 credit for customer-owned equipment. I think there was a few months when I had to legitimately pay the additional outlet fee but that disappeared awhile ago and I have no clue why.
> 
> Earlier this month, my personally owned cable modem stopped working (ZyXEL modem, looks like killed by Comcast firmware update) so I bought a SB6141 from Costco. Now this month's bill suddenly shows a $10 data modem rental charge that I just called in to get removed. Obviously customer service couldn't give me any good reason why the charge appeared and said something to the effect of trusting me that I returned the equipment. Anyways, they're random and anything can happen so watch your bills.


They killed a modem that you owned and jumped to the assumption that you replaced it with one rented from them?

I wonder how "accidental" that firmware update bricking was.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

schatham said:


> Any of you on Comcast paying the the HD fee needs to call and cancel it. Just tell them to cancel the HD fee, don't mention that you want HD to work on your Tivo. If they say you will lose HD tell them that's ok. The Tivo will still get all the HD channels.


I have a year promo on the HD fee expiring in Jan and I am going to do just that. I can always call back and have them add it. They push the button right there in customer support both ways. I may call the cable pairing number and ask them if it is true. Most of those guys know EVERYTHING. It is all they do out there so they should. The Philipinos are very nice!!!


----------



## lmacmil (Oct 26, 2015)

waterchange said:


> Earlier this month, my personally owned cable modem stopped working (ZyXEL modem, looks like killed by Comcast firmware update)


Why would Comcast push a firmware update to your personal modem? That makes no sense.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

lmacmil said:


> Why would Comcast push a firmware update to your personal modem? That makes no sense.


You didn't know that's standard practice with cable companies? It insures they are all working at the same level on their network.

Scott


----------



## tmesser (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm in suburban Chicago and have been paying the HD fee, despite not having one of their boxes for about 18 months. After years of not having it, it appeared when I started renting a box for On Demand use only, then it didn't go away like I expected when I returned the box after my TiVo got On Demand access.

My promo just expired, so I need to call them anyway. This is just another thing to have them remove.


----------



## tmesser (Apr 12, 2003)

Well, they ended up giving me a promo bundle that includes the fee. It's still less than I had been paying. I'll fight this battle another day.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

lmacmil said:


> Why would Comcast push a firmware update to your personal modem? That makes no sense.


I had that happen with a Motorola modem. They made it download at like 500kbps. I had to get another one, the first one worked fine a year or two later when it got a firmware update that un-broke the first one. Comcast never admitted that they screwed it up.


----------



## bornleader (Jan 4, 2015)

I pay $7.45 for the Digital Additional Outlet Service Charge (with Cablecard). I do not have the other fees - I bet they are included with the HD Premier XF Bundle.

Last month was the first time in 20 years that I called Comcast customer retention and whined about the bill and did NOT get a reduction. I spoke with Carol in that department who for some reason always convinces me that I have the best deal available. She is very knowledgeable on all the features and billing.

Regards,

Dave
_One good turn deserves another_



lmacmil said:


> I just received my first Comcast bill since I got my Tivo. The DVR rental is gone (obviously), the cable card charge is 0.0 but I still have the HD Technology fee. The bill also shows a "broadcast TV fee" of $3.50 and a "regional sports fee" of $1.00. I thought I had read that some subscribers don't pay the HD fee. Just wondering if Comcast billing practices vary by region. I believe I am in the Chicago region (about 90 miles east.)


----------



## lmacmil (Oct 26, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> You didn't know that's standard practice with cable companies? It insures they are all working at the same level on their network.
> 
> Scott


I did not know that. Do they tell you before it happens?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

lmacmil said:


> I did not know that. Do they tell you before it happens?


No they don't. Comcast pushed their latest approved firmware update for the SB6141 in May. I knew about it as I monitor the DSLReports forum for Comcast Internet and someone noticed the update when they power-cycled their CableModem.

Scott


----------

